# help my marriage is falling apart



## mshajny (Mar 19, 2008)

i havent been married long, i am eight months pregant and my husband is now questioning whether the child is his and threating divorce. he not around and i think this is why. My marriage is falling apart, im losing my sanity and scared to death. what do i do? how do i act toward someone who doesnt think the child is his? I love him to death i just dont think he sees it.


----------



## WonderWoman (Apr 14, 2008)

That's a tuff one. You know you can always wait until the baby is born and then have a test done to show him it's his but I have a feeling that your husband is scared to death of becoming a father and he is looking for an easy way out. Becoming a father means that he has to grow up. Have you asked him why he thinks that the baby is not his?


----------



## Immortalone (Mar 5, 2008)

I think you need to sit down and have a long talk with your husband. I would find out why he thinks you have cheated on him. What makes him beleave you have broken your wedding oath to him. Something has happend for him to think this or it could simply be he is scared to death of being a daddy. I think most women are excited over this while the men are just plain scared. We sit and think how are we going to afford a new child? What about schooling, food, diapers and everything else in life we can think of. Yes I know we worry to much but hey, that is the nature of the beast.


----------



## mshajny (Mar 19, 2008)

the reason my husband doubts the child is because we had tried and tried for a baby then when i actually concevied was when we had been arpart for a week and half had sex once then didnt have sex again for another week. he says that if it was his that i would have gotten pregant sooner. i have know its my husband, a test is a great idea; im just extremely upset that hed even think that way.


----------

